# Naltrexone any experiences



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was reading that naltrexone can be used for depersonalization. Any info, experiences?

I have schizoaffective disorder and my tdoc thinks my depersoanlization is a symptom of that. I dissociate frequently where it feels like I'm coming out of a dream. I ground myself by touching things and reminding myself who, where I am.

I already take: lamictal, abilify, zyprexa and lexapro. the lexapro really helps me with anxiety. I've been slowly tapering down on the zyprexa.

I'm going to ask my pdoc about naltrexone, but I'm curious about other experiences.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

maybe this evening, when I have more time, i will post you some personal info about the naltrexone (nalaxone) use. I use it for 6 weeks now, and it is seems to be a little better after using it. But if you start with it, you can get very bad dreams as a side effect. For me it is no holy grail.

I got it after letting see my doctor the following information:

http://www.neurotransmitter.net/depersonalization.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entre ... s=15876908


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you.

My psychiatrist prescribed it for me. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## branflakes (Jul 18, 2007)

What the hell? I've never heard of an opioid receptor antagonist being prescribed for depersonalization..


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

branflakes said:


> What the hell? I've never heard of an opioid receptor antagonist being prescribed for depersonalization..


It's off-label. I brought in the article userdp posted. It's only FDA approved for substance abuse.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entre ... s=15876908


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

branflakes said:


> What the hell? I've never heard of an opioid receptor antagonist being prescribed for depersonalization..


Why not? Opioid receptors like the kappa opioid receptors are responsible for perception so if DP is a perceptual problem which it seems to be in which we perceive the world to be dreamish then there might be a little too many cells in there... or maybe too little..

If it makes the symptoms worst then probably there are too little


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

One of the listed side effects is trouble sleeping so I took it in the morning, but it made me really sleepy during the day. I'm going to try taking it at night.

I thought it might make me depressed, but my mood is good.

One thing is you have to wear a bracelet that says you are taking naltrexone so they don't give you opioid pain killers or you'll get really sick. I have to look into getting one.

As far as depersonalization it's hard to tell. I really want it to work. Usually I feel like I'm waking from a dream and I'm disoriented. I don't feel like that. I think I still sorta stand back and watch myslef, but I don't have the unpleasant feelings that go along with it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

needacure said:


> Why not? Opioid receptors like the kappa opioid receptors are responsible for perception so if DP is a perceptual problem which it seems to be in which we perceive the world to be dreamish then there might be a little too many cells in there... or maybe too little..
> 
> If it makes the symptoms worst then probably there are too little


 Naltrexone doesent antagonize the kappa opioid receptor it only antagonizes the mu opioid receptor.

I actually found mu receptor opiates such as oxycodone, morphine and codeine to help dp/dr and brain fog. I didnt find them to be nearly as helpful as clonazepam but for awile i was using my painkillers as much to help my dp/dr, brain fog and anxiety as i was for pain.

Ive never had a kappa receptor agonist opioid such as pentazocine, nalbuphine or butorphanol so i don't know how they affect dp/dr.

Buprenorphine is a partial mu agonist/kappa antagonist which is unique in it's effects. It's supposed to have better anti-depressant and anti-anxiety properties then pure mu agonists so id like to see how that paticular drug would affect dp/dr. It's given out only as a matienence to treat opiate addiction though so ive never had the stuff. It's not even available in canada yet i don't think.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Naltrexone doesent antagonize the kappa opioid receptor it only antagonizes the mu opioid receptor.


Naltrexone at a low dose acts as an antagonist at mu opioid receptors. At a higher dose, it also blocks other opioid receptors, such as kappa receptors (and to a lessor extent delta receptors).


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

I was on a trial of Neltrexone at Mount Sinai a few years back. It did NOTHING for me, good or bad. I noticed no real changes what-so-ever. During the trial, Dr. Simeon told me that a couple others were having improved symptoms, so it may work for some.

Dan


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm the original poster.

I tried naltrexone, but my psychiatrist took me off because it made me really tired. I didn't get as startled, but I felt sedated. I'm not sure if it did anything for DP.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think I took it for about two nights and had enough. I had horrible nightmares and basically a panic attack in my sleep. That was a while back though. I think it made me depressed as well.


----------

